# Rekarte pelo Brasil: OLINDA/PE



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Oh! Linda!*
A cidade faz jus ao seu nome, estando localizada vizinha a capital Recife, Olinda tem um incrível patrimônio histórico em sua parte alta, portanto tem que estar dispostos fisicamente para descer e subir ladeiras enquanto ver o seu fantástico conjunto arquitetônico. A cidade de Olinda não se resume a sua parte histórica, mas foi esse pedaço que eu fotografei. 

Nessa primeira parte mostro o inicio do centro histórico de Olinda e o convento de São Francisco.​


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Uma pena que quando estive em Recife em 2015 o tempo não estava bom. Fui à Olinda debaixo de chuva achando que iria melhorar, mas piorou. Fiquei frustrado...rs

Pelas primeiras fotos do thread percebe-se que Olinda tem um patrimônio cultural incrível mesmo!!!


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

*Ó linda* situação para se fazer uma viagem pela historia do Brasil.
Linda a arte barroca, apesar da extravagância. Olinda a grande capital, a mais poderosa do Brasil Colonial, depois destruída pelos holandeses que preferiram o Recife. Muita história para contar essa cidade. 
Explore Olinda.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Uma pena que quando estive em Recife em 2015 o tempo não estava bom. Fui à Olinda debaixo de chuva achando que iria melhorar, mas piorou. Fiquei frustrado...rs
> 
> Pelas primeiras fotos do thread percebe-se que Olinda tem um patrimônio cultural incrível mesmo!!!


Melhor época para visitar Pernambuco é de Outubro a Fevereiro. Eu acho. São dias de sol escaldantes.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> *Uma pena que quando estive em Recife em 2015 o tempo não estava bom.* Fui à Olinda debaixo de chuva achando que iria melhorar, mas piorou. Fiquei frustrado...rs
> 
> Pelas primeiras fotos do thread percebe-se que Olinda tem um patrimônio cultural incrível mesmo!!!


Já tem tempo, tá na hora de voltar, Emanuel!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Olinda, faz bem jus ao seu nome. Patrimônio histórico incrível!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Já tem tempo, tá na hora de voltar, Emanuel!


Ainda não. Tem AJU na frente que eu ainda não conheço rs


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Pode visitar as duas na mesma viagem, não são tão longes


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

amo olinda .. mas acho seu sitio historico muito degradado ..... deveriam fazer uma revitalizacao completa de todo sitio historico ... 


nao é tao grande assim ... o mesmo deveriam fazer no recife antigo ... os dois lugares deveriam passar por uma profunda revitalizacao .. igual como acontece em salvador no pelourinho .


----------



## viniciuspvh (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ Já foi muito pior Raul

Tanto o sítio histórico de Olinda quanto o Recife Antigo melhoraram bastante nos últimos anos quanto ao estado das construções históricas

Belo thread, Olinda é uma jóia


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Está mudando o entendimento que não é destruir, mas revitalizar


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

raul lopes said:


> *amo olinda .. mas acho seu sitio historico muito degradado *..... deveriam fazer uma revitalizacao completa de todo sitio historico ...
> 
> 
> nao é tao grande assim ... o mesmo deveriam fazer no recife antigo ... os dois lugares deveriam passar por uma profunda revitalizacao .. igual como acontece em salvador no pelourinho .


Eu não achei degradado não, quando você esteve em Olinda?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Subindo pelas ladeiras de Olinda, em algum momento você irá chegar até a Igreja da Sé, de lá se tem uma bela vista de Olinda e Recife.



































*


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Linda essa vista clássica de Olinda, dos telhados de Olinda, com a brisa do mar esverdeado, vendo ao fundo os prédios de parte do centro com a Zona Norte do Recife.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Seguindo pelas ruas de Olinda...seu centro histórico é carnavalesco!*​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Bacana Rekarte, gosto deste colorido das construções de Olinda.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom Rekarte. Olinda é fascinante.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Belos registros. Essas imagens são de câmera ou celular. Pode especificar a câmera?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
São fotos do meu antigo celular LG k10


----------



## Lucas_Wild (Jan 31, 2009)

Muito massa as fotos, Rekarte! O centro histórico de Olinda realmente é lindo.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Chegou a tirar fotos da orla de Olinda, Rekarte?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Não, tirei fotos apenas do centro histórico


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Descendo as ladeiras de Olinda...*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*O colorido das ruas de Olinda*​


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Esse sol e o colorido você está no Nordeste. Já acordei numa segunda-feira com alegria 👏


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*O centro histórico de Olinda é bem extenso*​


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Quando eu voltar a Recife, preciso visitar Olinda de fato.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Nessa rua mora o Alceu Valença*​


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ O Ape Recife me disse que Alceu Valença mora no Leblon rs


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Oxe, tinha uma placa lá indicando a casa dele rs


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Oxe, tinha uma placa lá indicando a casa dele rs


Deve ser o antigo lar rs


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Rua da prefeitura de Olinda (prédio da primeira foto*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Caminhando e cantando e seguindo a canção...*​


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

Rekarte said:


> *Nessa rua mora o Alceu Valença*​





Rekarte said:


> Oxe, tinha uma placa lá indicando a casa dele rs


O primo Alceu tem casa nessa rua, mas uma empresa cuida de alugá-la por temporada sempre reservando um período para ele.

Também tem residência em Portugal, próximo a Lisboa e apartamento no RJ.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Olinda tá Linda! Valeu muito a pena subir e descer as ladeira 👏 
Parabéns aos olindenses pelo belo sítio histórico


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

LucasPE said:


> O primo Alceu tem casa nessa rua, mas uma empresa cuida de alugá-la por temporada sempre reservando um período para ele.
> 
> Também tem residência em Portugal, próximo a Lisboa e apartamento no RJ.


O Alceu Valença é seu primo?
Bem, agora tudo está explicado


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Já estive três vezes em Olinda, aproveitando que estava em Recife. Gostei muito, tirei muitas fotos. Mas quero voltar para caminhar mesmo. Subir até lá no Museu de Arte Sacra de manhã de Uber, e descer a pé e registrando. Das outras vezes só ia de carro, não é a mesma coisa de quem vai à pé.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Olinda é pura alegria e felicidade *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Saindo do centro histórico de Olinda*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Isso é tudo pessoal!*​


----------

